# post wo shake



## 9serX (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

Is this combo alright?

1 cup milk
1 banana
2 scoops whey protein powder


will the milk slow the absorption of the whey protein?

is this combination giving me enough post workout carbs and proteins?


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 27, 2011)

9serX said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this combo alright?
> 
> ...



This is a great shake IMO. I use something similar with Synthepure.


----------



## bigdad (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't drink any milk post workout. 

The casein will mess up with your digestion.

Best drink water.


----------



## alfred (May 5, 2011)

Skim milk is perfect after work out. It contains minimum fats so it will not mess with your digestion. Just remember you need more carbs immediately after the training.


----------

